# 510 Threading Problem With New Reo's?



## Alex

Hi guys,

@TylerD was having a problem trying to screw the Atomic Atty his Reo, the thread angle must be ever so slightly different. I just tried to screw my BF Atomic onto the new Reo Grand, and have the same problem. So I'm guessing this is going to be an issue with all the new batches of Reo's using the same connection.

I also had the same problem with my original IGO-L. But the RM2 from my Reo mini screws on just fine. Looks like the only solution is to tap out the 510 connection.

Have any of you guys experienced this problem with the newer Reo's?


----------



## Rob Fisher

Alex said:


> Have any of you guys experienced this problem with the newer Reo's?


 
No problem with my Cyclones... haven't tried anything else.

And I know Rob is about to (or maybe has already) make a change to the 510 connection and use more stainless steel in it... he also has a new feeder tube system coming in stainless steel.... more than that I don't know.


----------



## Andre

My Quasar clone fits just fine on my newest LP Reo Grand (delivered about 7 days ago). It does not on my older Reo I had shaved to LP, but I think I might have slightly damaged the threads trying to force those faulty Cyclones we returned. RMs fit fine on the shaved one though.

Question: If one does tap out the connection, will the Reomizers then not have a problem?


----------



## Alex

Andre said:


> My Quasar clone fits just fine on my newest LP Reo Grand (delivered about 7 days ago). It does not on my older Reo I had shaved to LP, but I think I might have slightly damaged the threads trying to force those faulty Cyclones we returned. RMs fit fine on the shaved one though.
> 
> Question: If one does tap out the connection, will the Reomizers then not have a problem?


 
That's what I'm worried about.


----------



## Gazzacpt

Andre said:


> My Quasar clone fits just fine on my newest LP Reo Grand (delivered about 7 days ago). It does not on my older Reo I had shaved to LP, but I think I might have slightly damaged the threads trying to force those faulty Cyclones we returned. RMs fit fine on the shaved one though.
> 
> Question: If one does tap out the connection, will the Reomizers then not have a problem?


I don't think so, seeing that the rm2 is a standard 510 threaded atty. Maybe Rob got a bad batch of 510 bushes. Some attys didn't fit on one of my mods and once I cleaned up the threads it accepts everything.


----------



## Alex

Update, I tested some other devices here, the following all thread perfectly:

Trident with BF conversion.
Kayfun 3.1
Kayfun Lite.

The following do not:

IGO-L
Atomic


----------



## Rob Fisher

The Igo-BF I bought from Reosmods fits my new SL.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Andre

The following fits:
Quasar
Igo-M
Trident
Igo-L

The following does not fit:
Igo-W


----------



## Andre

Gazzacpt said:


> I don't think so, seeing that the rm2 is a standard 510 threaded atty. Maybe Rob got a bad batch of 510 bushes. Some attys didn't fit on one of my mods and once I cleaned up the threads it accepts everything.


How do you clean up the threads?


----------



## Alex

I might try one of these on the atty's instead of messing with the 510 connection
http://www.amazon.com/7mm-High-Spee...XEX51&s=hi&qid=1249344328&sr=1-1&tag=e04ed-20







7mm X .5 High Speed Steel Round Die 1" OD

Review:
Excellent product. Works great for 510 atomizer threading. This die cleans up the threads or makes them if you have an atomizer that wasn't threaded properly.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gazzacpt

Andre said:


> How do you clean up the threads?


I got a M7x0.5mm tap from Ohm @johan and just run that through the threads. The tap I have is tapered so doesn't work on the reo. @TylerD is bringing in some that might work.

Reactions: Thanks 2


----------



## johan

Gazzacpt said:


> I got a M7x0.5mm tap from Ohm @johan and just run that through the threads. The tap I have is tapered so doesn't work on the reo. @TylerD is bringing in some that might work.


If you grind the tap flat, it will be like a plug tap and work on the Reo.

via Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Gazzacpt

johan said:


> If you grind the tap flat, it will be like a plug tap and work on the Reo.
> 
> via Tapatalk


Thanks you mentioned it before. I use it to tap new threads by hand so it being tapered helps and it works for everything I use it for

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TylerD

I've got 5 Die's and 5 Tap's on their way. It's with china air mail, so don't hold your breath for delivery. It's was shipped yesterday.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan

TylerD said:


> I've got 5 Die's and 5 Tap's on their way. It's with china air mail, so don't hold your breath for delivery. It's was shipped yesterday.


 
E.T.A: end Aug beginning Sept

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

With the REOs being increasingly used with other atties, I suspect these threading issues are going to become more common. 

Has anyone asked Rob from Reosmods if he changed the threading on his Reos? Or on a particular batch?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Alex

I received a reply from Rob regarding this issue. This is his reply

_"Hello Alex this can happen machine shops tolerances very . The only way to fix this is to run a tap into the 510 connection to open up the threads . I can do this for you if your not comfortable doing this yourself _
_ Robert _ "

Reactions: Thanks 2


----------



## johan

Alex said:


> I received a reply from Rob regarding this issue. This is his reply
> 
> _"Hello Alex this can happen machine shops tolerances very . The only way to fix this is to run a tap into the 510 connection to open up the threads . I can do this for you if your not comfortable doing this yourself
> Robert _ "


 
Great! that makes it very easy if you have a M7 x 0.5mm tap at hand.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Alex

johan said:


> Great! that makes it very easy if you have a M7 x 0.5mm tap at hand.


 
Yip, now to track one down somewhere.


----------



## johan

Alex said:


> Yip, now to track one down somewhere.


 
Don't need to track down - just around the corner from you (JakesSA) have one - surely he won't mind grinding his tap down for you? Unfortunately I have none left.


----------



## Alex

johan said:


> Don't need to track down - just around the corner from you (JakesSA) have one - surely he won't mind grinding his tap down for you? Unfortunately I have none left.


 

woohoo, that's awesome. then I can charge him for a new reo, if he messes up

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Alex

Received another reply from Rob.

"I understand Alex I wish there was more I could do . Its not hard to do you just need the correct bottoming tap . Who ever does it they need to be careful if they go to far they can crush the gaskets in the mod "

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RIEFY

im so lucky my mini has no threading issues where as @Tristan does. my atomic screws in like butter

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Alex

Huge thanks to @JakesSA for helping me to tap the 510 thread on Blue Steel  We have a winner here, and the Atomic RDA is currently sitting on her right now. Was a little nerve wracking to start, making sure there wasn't any cross threading taking place. But the results are awesome.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## JakesSA

Pleasure @Alex, happy it worked out.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Andre

Alex said:


> Huge thanks to @JakesSA for helping me to tap the 510 thread on Blue Steel  We have a winner here, and the Atomic RDA is currently sitting on her right now. Was a little nerve wracking to start, making sure there wasn't any cross threading taking place. But the results are awesome.


That is great news. Kudos @JakesSA.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## JakesSA

If anyone else has this problem please feel free to drop by, it only takes a few minutes.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alex

JakesSA said:


> If anyone else has this problem please feel free to drop by, it only takes a few minutes.


 
Yep, I have a surgeons hands


----------



## JakesSA

Yip, it's like I always say .. nowadays .. never touch another man's Reo..

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Gazzacpt

Glad you guys got it sorted out.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## TylerD

Awesome news! I might just have to take a tour through to the East side of Egoli.


----------



## Andre

TylerD said:


> Awesome news! I might just have to take a tour through to the East side of Egoli.


Do it!!!


----------



## Alex

The coffee is good in the East.

Reactions: Like 2


----------

